# Pictures Fuzzy-getting worse.



## becki jo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had a Canon S515 for a couple of years now but seem to having trouble lately focusing on my pictures. I scrapbook and make cards and like to take pics of my work. I can't seem to get the cards to focus. I even set my camera on something or use the tripod. It's supposed to 'auto' focus and no matter what setting I put it on the pics are fuzzy. I have to take them over and over and sometimes give up with a fuzzy pic. It has gotten now where the camera on my phone is taking better pics now...

Am I missing some settings or something? What to do?

Thanks,,,
Becki Jo


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2010)

Consumer Electronics have finite lifetimes.

I couldn't even find a online picture of a Canon S515.

At any rate, dSLR cameras benefit from being cleaned and re-lubed every couple of years by an authorized service center.

I wonder? It may be an obvious possibility but, have you ever cleaned the lens on the camera?


----------



## becki jo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I have cleaned it... and it's actually an S51s, sorry I just glanced at the model on the camera itself and looked at it wrong.
Were you possibly suggesting that there may be something on the screen to mess up the focus?

I took some group shots of family last month and they turned out well, so I don't understand it. I lightly press the button to take focus of the item and it seems to blur the item. I have tried every setting. Some times I get lucky and can grab some good ones, but lately I can't seem to get a clear pic.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd try flipping it over to the Macro Mode, look for a little flower icon to set it to. Your camera like almost all cameras has a Minimum focusing distance, if you are trying to shoot something too close, it'll be out of focus.

Post an example if you can.


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2010)

It would help if you posted a couple of examples that still have the EXIF metadata intact.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## becki jo (Jul 2, 2010)

Way to go, Average Joe...I was hoping that it was something that I was missing. Looks like the 'little flower' did it !!. My old camera had it in the 'menu' and I kept looking in this one's menu knowing there had to be something I was overlooking. This camera (CanonS51s) has the flower on the side of the lens casing on the front....go figure. I wasn't looking on the front. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 2, 2010)

No problem, happy shooting.


----------

